# 32 Focus Boa?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

i have been checking out boots and im really liking the 32 focus with the boa system... i know boots are all comfort and to try them on and see how they fit, but what can you guys tell me about these? or any other boot i should also look into.


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the Vans Fargo Focus BOAs. The Focus BOA system is a dual zone tighenting system with a knob for each specific zone, one for the boot and one for the ankle. So, you can customize the fit much more than the traditional laces. Just crank it up and you're good to go. Convenience is phenomenal as I can tighten or loosen my boots in a matter of seconds while my friends will complain about their boots and have to fix them. I don't think I will ever go back to normal laces. As far the specific boot, you gotta try them on.


----------

